# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Code VHDL ams du transistor FET en commutation

## calin2002

Bonsoir,
je travaille sur les composants de puissances et leurs modlisations; je cherche plus spcialement,  vrai dire, le code VHDL ams du transistor FET en commutation.
Je vous serais trs reconnaissant, merci d'avance.

----------

